# rescue newborns help



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

mum has decided after 2 days she isnt interested in the newborn babies, im trying my best but no she just wont settle.

Hand rearing now 7 kittens but 1 just wont latch onto the bottle, any help please of what i can do, cant tube feed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh dear thats not good, has anyone got a foster mum you can use, fingers crossed someone can offer advise/help.xx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive tried my queen already, she wont accept them.
Carly has kindly offered to tube feed for me this evening, but with no promises this kitten will survive, i can hand rear the others its just 1 kitten im having big problems with.

I expect there maybe a problem i cant see which is so sad, gosh i hate pregnant rescue's, all heartache.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i've found in the past for weak newborn pups (granted not kittens, but the same size!) a dropper with some glucose-y lactol in it drop by drop into their mouth ntil they get the energy to latch to a bottle (or mom). i use the powdered glucose we get in the chemist for my diabetic dad- pure tasteless energy.
probably something you've considered, but may be worth a try...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, anything is worth a try.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck CC got everything crossed xxxx_


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, no advice but sending positive vibes and hugs your way!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC i'm so sorry i can't help. if i had been closer i bet Flossy would have taken a couple for you and there would have been daisy too but her milk will have dried up by now i expect. i hope everything turns out well for these babies. they are such a worry and there has been so much heartache on the forum in the last week or so


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

no advice but wanted to send some vibes your way  

and also I have a question in relation

as there is a cat round here that got took in by a rescue she rejected all her babies too

but is there any particular reason cats reject the kittens? is it stress of environment change or just the way some cats are?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens from newborn to 2 weeks old are very vulnerable, we cant see any problems but most of the time mum knows her kitten has a problem, she will reject that kitten.

In this case i have here, mum likes her kittens but when the squarker starts she gets frightened and leaves the nest.

Sadly i think this kitten is going to die, despite best efforts there must be something wrong, once he has gone to rainbow bridge, mum should then settle back down with her quiet babies and continue to care for them.

Very sad but nature is cruel, i thinks sometimes its us who prolong what is going to happen anyway.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you take the noisy one out of the nest and hand rear just him, if she settles with the other it's worth he try.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she has already thrown him out and feeding the others now, how much do i give him, is it 1ml every 2 hours, he is 2 days old, ive hand reared from 7 days old but not this young.

Even my best queen threw him out aswell and she has never lost a kitten before.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I used to give 1 ml of sugar water and then 2 ml of milk - but the one i had I really struggled to get to take anything. I often think mum may know best.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive given 1ml sugar water and this has stimulated him to suck from mum, she isnt happy about it, i know this sounds cruel but ive just had to hold mum down put kitten on teat just to get him a feed but at 38gms i dont hold out much hope, but there is still slight hope.

Going to need a miracle with this one.

Mum is happy feeding the other 6 now when squarker is quiet.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

maybe mum can sense something wrong with him then? 
good luck anyway, at least she is feeding the rest of the babies


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> maybe mum can sense something wrong with him then?


i know that this may well be the case, but I also think there is an element of mum instinctively favouring bigger, seemingly healthier babies.
I know when my Nellie had her kittens she tried dumping Murphy several times. There was nothing wrong with him, he is still here nearly 19 years later, but he was a normal sized kitten whereas his 2 siblings were whoppers.

CC I am so sorry to hear this has happened, you really will have your hands full now.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Is he only 38g? If so, I fear he's much too small You're probably right that there's something wrong with him which is why mum isn't accepting him.

The amount depends on your brand- what does it say?
---- (from the PetAG website, KMR)------
We recommend that a puppy or kitten is fed 2 tablespoons of ready to serve liquid or 2 tablespoons of reconstituted powder milk replacer for every 4 ounces (1/4 lb.) of body weight in a 24-hour period. So, for example, if your puppy weighs 8 ounces that would mean he needs to eat 4 tablespoons of formula throughout the course of one day. It is always better to underfeed than to overfeed. - See more at: Puppy, Kitten Milk Replacement FAQ | KMR, Esbilac Milk Replacer
----------

I know some breeders use a syringe (if possible with a rubber teat but not totally necessary) for very young kittens. Other than that, I'm out! You have so much more experience with me with this Hope he makes it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> mum has decided after 2 days she isnt interested in the newborn babies, im trying my best but no she just wont settle.
> 
> Hand rearing now 7 kittens but 1 just wont latch onto the bottle, any help please of what i can do, cant tube feed.


if i had to hand feed a whole litter tube feeding would be my choice you could get the whole litter fed within 5 minutes.

Why dont you go let carly show you how to do it as i found it really easy to learn and it will be a good thing to know how to do especially for you.

You dont have a lot to loose if you try on the sick kitten,i hope that doesnt come across in a bad way its meant well.

Good luck.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

38G? My goodness, CC, that really is very, very tiny. I've got everything ready to go, have got you syringes from work and have my tubes ready when I get home. I don't have formula so you'll need to bring some fo that with you. Do you still want me to feed, or are you happy now that he's sucking well enough from mum?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, just about to leave work now, so if I don't hear from you, I'll assume you're still coming and that you'll bring the formula with you. Could someone poke CC for me? Phone is nearly out of juice, so I can't ring her to ask directly.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention, will need a text rather than a message here, as I won't check here again before you arrive, or not as the case may be.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, ive texted you, ive managed to get 4ml into him and hes asleep quiet for now, if i find this too much or he refuses the next feed i will phone you.

vet recommended 2 - 4mls 14 times over 24 hours, he also said weight is so low to expect the worse despite best efforts but i will keep trying.

He has a long way to go thats if there are no deformaties inside him, sadly its a case of what will be will be.

Once his sucking reflexes go then we have to tube feed so will just see how things go and if i need a mad rush to you Carly i will phone first.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any time of day or night, hunn, just come. 38G is really, really small. I just hope he keeps on sucking.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Carly, the vet has already told me he has never seen a kitten this small pull through and hes been a vet for 40 years.

What will be will be, at least the other 6 are doing well, have another tiny one aswell but feeding fine.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Carly, the vet has already told me he has never seen a kitten this small pull through and hes been a vet for 40 years.
> 
> What will be will be, at least the other 6 are doing well, have another tiny one aswell but feeding fine.


whats the size of an average kitten then? totally clueless me I definitely couldn't do it youngest kitten I even held was 3-4 weeks old and she weighed 400g so I cant imagine 31g :O

sending lots of positive vibes for the little mini boy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Going on moggy birth weights a newborn should weigh 100gms and gain between 7 and 15 gms aday, this kitten is 2 days old and hasnt gained or lost any weight.

Other kittens are fine they weigh around 130gms so as you can imagine this kitten is very tiny.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh no Hun  only just caught up with all this, so much sadness on the forum this week  sending good positive vibes to you & mum & kittens! If you need anything just shout me xxxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Going on moggy birth weights a newborn should weigh 100gms and gain between 7 and 15 gms aday, this kitten is 2 days old and hasnt gained or lost any weight.
> 
> Other kittens are fine they weigh around 130gms so as you can imagine this kitten is very tiny.


is it possible he was conceived later than the others given the weight different ? I think something similar was suspected for snazzyjazzys lucy?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> is it possible he was conceived later than the others given the weight different ? I think something similar was suspected for snazzyjazzys lucy?


I remember her, she was very tiny too, about 40g I think - but she pulled through!  She has done really well and she is thriving now  I hope this little one will pull through too x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes it is possible, as she is a rescue mated to 3 different males anything could have happened, a male have an illness, conceived later etc, the list is endless really.

Normally from what i have seen in the past is if kittens are born too early they lack fur, this kitten doesnt lack fur but i agree the weight would possibly indicate born too early.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou TM, i did think little Lucy weighed 46gms, still very tiny and SJ done a great job with her.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou TM, i did think little Lucy weighed 46gms, still very tiny and SJ done a great job with her.


That one surprised me too,little lucy.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The smallest I've heard of surviving was a 41G Burmese, so it's possible if he feeds well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

feeding is slow with this one, doesnt seem to suckle as good as earlier, ive forced 3mls in him so he has a roundish tummy, cant put with mum as she tried to kill him.

I know 5 will be ok, 1 good chance this little boy sadly i think morning will be gone.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> feeding is slow with this one, doesnt seem to suckle as good as earlier, ive forced 3mls in him so he has a roundish tummy, cant put with mum as she tried to kill him.
> 
> I know 5 will be ok, 1 good chance this little boy sadly i think morning will be gone.


Keep positive CC ... It going to be hard work and alot of stress ... I would try and tube him ... It really can make a difference ...

Sending vibes, hugs and loves xx


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

aw..good luck..he sounds as if he's in the best hands..am sure you will do everything for him that you can possibly do


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Keep positive CC ... It going to be hard work and alot of stress ... I would try and tube him ... It really can make a difference ...
> 
> Sending vibes, hugs and loves xx


it certainly wouldn't hurt...
personally i'd try to get a bit of glucose or nutridrops into him if you can- even in the milk being tubed.

you have so many people rooting for you wee man, don't let your foster-mommy down lov!

CC- whatever happens with him, you've been an absolute godsend to these cats. Xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> it certainly wouldn't hurt...
> personally i'd try to get a bit of glucose or nutridrops into him if you can- even in the milk being tubed.
> 
> you have so many people rooting for you wee man, don't let your foster-mommy down lov!
> ...


Id also tube,like you say you can get all his meds etc in through the tube,it can be done in seconds,seriously it took me around 20 seconds to tube the ginger kitten at every feed,syringing would have took me half hour at a time.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm still up if you want me, CC. In jammies, but hey, I'll not tell if you don't! 3 ML isn't bad for a baby that size though. Normally it's 2 ML every 4 hrs when you tube, so I'd say you're doing all right.

Will bring my phone with me to bed tonight, and I promise you, I won't mind if you get me up to do a feed, I really won't. Would rather see this bub survive than you worry about waking me.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes and look at the ninja now ... What was his lowest weight ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes and look at the ninja now ... What was his lowest weight ...


he was born about 58g..i think will have a look in a min at my records.He was only abot 150 at about 3 week ill weigh him in a min see what he is now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hes 1362g and hes 12 weeks,he is still smaller than the others but as you can see hes above average so the others must be a bit giant lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwww ... A fab weight from what he was ... All the love and attention and raw has got him were he is today ... Has he found a special home yet


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

All the best CC, and how lovely of Carly to offer her help. Fingers crossed for the little one


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok he is still with me, i have only done 1 night and im shattered already, what ive been doing is 1ml glucose and 2ml formula, its taking me 20 minutes to give him this then i have 40 minutes sleep and back to feeding again, i have to get 14 feeds into him in 24 hours.

All those who have tube fed please tell me all the dangers so i am prepared, i know this method is best so going to give it a try, ive read some things on the internet of possibly things to go wrong and im worried but i have to save him.
Vet didnt think he would be here this morning and neither did i, so he must be a little fighter.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i was just about to ask how he was doing. so glad he's fighting and hopefully you can manage the tube feeding. from what others have said, it will be so much easier for both of you. i have my fingers crossed for this little one xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So glad he has made it through the night. Keep fighting little one and well done CC - keep up the good work!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well done, CC - c'mon little bubba, we're all rooting for you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Been thinking of risks and i think it may be Havoc who hand rears using the sponge method, anyway ive given this a go as it seems to be the lowest risk as kitten still sucks, took 4ml alot quicker this way.

If you tube feed do you still need to give the 14 feeds in 24 hours?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Noooo! 1 feed every 4 hours which is why I suggested it! Bring him with you tonight. I'll show you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Awwwww ... A fab weight from what he was ... All the love and attention and raw has got him were he is today ... Has he found a special home yet





catcoonz said:


> Ok he is still with me, i have only done 1 night and im shattered already, what ive been doing is 1ml glucose and 2ml formula, its taking me 20 minutes to give him this then i have 40 minutes sleep and back to feeding again, i have to get 14 feeds into him in 24 hours.
> 
> All those who have tube fed please tell me all the dangers so i am prepared, i know this method is best so going to give it a try, ive read some things on the internet of possibly things to go wrong and im worried but i have to save him.
> Vet didnt think he would be here this morning and neither did i, so he must be a little fighter.


You know tubeing is my number one choice in newborns i do feel after having done it its much safer than syringing cause you go straight past the lung into the belly therefor it cant take the milk into the lungs which i worry about when syringing thats why you have to go very slow with syringing.

I know the main reason people worry about tubing is the worry they will enter the lungs,but if you have the correct size tube you should be fine,iv done tubing lots and iv never had the tube enter the lungs at all it glides down like a dream.If the kitten is noisey whilst you are doing it thats a good sign cause it means you are not in the lungs.Once you have learn it cc i doubt you will look back.

Yes you do still have to give the same amount of feeds,but it means you could easily sneak a extra mil or 2 in with ease,you could get him to a decent weight in no time.I wish you were closer to me id come show you how quick it can be done.

ETA re the 14 feeds i prob would do the 14 for a couple of days with his belly been so small then id cut it back but just add more mile at each feed.This is what the vet told me to to with my little one to feed every 2 hour cause it was so much underweight.

Your in good hands carly will show you how its done,you cant get a better teacher than that!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok i will bring him with me tonight.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, ok tube feeding it is, i dont want to lose him, Carly is going to show me how to do this tonight then i will continue at home.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck CC - look forward to your update.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Awwwww ... A fab weight from what he was ... All the love and attention and raw has got him were he is today ... Has he found a special home yet





catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, ok tube feeding it is, i dont want to lose him, Carly is going to show me how to do this tonight then i will continue at home.


CC if you do you own iv's at home then iv every faith you can tube,its scary your 1st time but once you know you can do it then you wont worry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is scary i worry i will hurt him but have nothing to lose so will do my best.
I clearly see everybody thinks this is the best way to feed so for this baby to have a life it needs doing.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> It is scary i worry i will hurt him but have nothing to lose so will do my best.
> I clearly see everybody thinks this is the best way to feed so for this baby to have a life it needs doing.


Well you can make up your own mind once you have tried it cant you,i feel this is going to be a godsend to you and the rescue work.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The big danger of tube feeding is getting the tube in the lungs not the stomach. I used to work on a neo natal unit and the nurses would draw a tiny bit of fluid up before each feed and check it was acid with litmus paper - stomach fluids turn it red. They also had the advantage that a tube could be left in situ for a few days, taped to the baby's check, but they still always checked it. They also measured the length that they should insert before putting it in, it should be easy to insert and if the full length isn't that's another clue the tube is in the wrong place.

However even the tiniest baby was far, far bigger than a newborn kitten. The smallest I remember surviving was 500g at birth. He was very small for dates, and small for dates often did well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> The big danger of tube feeding is getting the tube in the lungs not the stomach. I used to work on a neo natal unit and the nurses would draw a tiny bit of fluid up before each feed and check it was acid with litmus paper - stomach fluids turn it red. They also had the advantage that a tube could be left in situ for a few days, taped to the baby's check, but they still always checked it. They also measured the length that they should insert before putting it in, it should be easy to insert and if the full length isn't that's another clue the tube is in the wrong place.
> 
> However even the tiniest baby was far, far bigger than a newborn kitten. The smallest I remember surviving was 500g at birth. He was very small for dates, and small for dates often did well.


wow 500g  bless!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot, there is another issue which is that the baby doesn't associated sucking - feeding - with hunger being satisfied. 

We had a good size baby born with Oesophageal atresia (oesophagus is blind) and he was tube fed until it could all be joined up inside. His oesophagus was also brought out of the side of his neck so his mouth secretions wouldn't go into his lungs (the alternative is constant suction to clear them) and he was given a bottle at the same time as he was tube fed. 

The contents of the bottle would of course come out of the side of his neck. They used to keep some sort of absorbant dressing over the opening. He was fine in the end.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I forgot, there is another issue which is that the baby doesn't associated sucking - feeding - with hunger being satisfied.
> 
> We had a good size baby born with Oesophageal atresia (oesophagus is blind) and he was tube fed until it could all be joined up inside. His oesophagus was also brought out of the side of his neck so his mouth secretions wouldn't go into his lungs (the alternative is constant suction to clear them) and he was given a bottle at the same time as he was tube fed.
> 
> The contents of the bottle would of course come out of the side of his neck. They used to keep some sort of absorbant dressing over the opening. He was fine in the end.


Aww poor mite i dont know how anyone can work in that line of work..hats off i couldnt watch things like that id end up depressed. Poor lil bubs.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I looked after equipment not babies, but the nurses found it very fulfilling as most of the time the babies went home and were fine. Not always of course.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I looked after equipment not babies, but the nurses found it very fulfilling as most of the time the babies went home and were fine. Not always of course.


i can imagine OS.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've tubed one kitten, next time, if there is one, I'd try the sponge method I think. I'm just not comfortable tubing

Good luck CC, it does help being shown how to do it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hope this little one made it through another night CC


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

cats galore said:


> hope this little one made it through another night CC


Me too, came straight to this thread this morning with everything crossed x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly he didnt make it, must have had something wrong which we couldnt see.

RIP Little Baby. xxx

On the otherhand rescue mum is now settled better and feeding the other kittens, she must have known and kept giving me the signs but i refused to take them.

Will take photo's of the other kittens today, they are growing well.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sadly he didnt make it, must have had something wrong which we couldnt see.
> 
> RIP Little Baby. xxx
> 
> ...


oh i', sorry to hear that CC. RIP little baby, run free with my 4 little babies at the bridge xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG, how are flossy and babies doing. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats a shame you did you best you just cant save them all.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> CG, how are flossy and babies doing. xx


i don't like to tempt fate, but so far so good. babies gaining plenty of weight, in fact the biggest is now 233g at 7 days old and to think Faith was only 266g at nearly 4 weeks old when she died


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly is a great teacher with tube feeding, must admit it is very scary but only the correct length of tube goes into the tummy so easy to know when you have the lungs instead.

Sadly it wasnt to be with this baby, but i know how to tube feed now.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry CC


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh CC - so sorry.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't been able to sleep all night thinking about this baby. I'm gutted beyond belief. I'm so sorry, little Mouse. I really tried my hardest. I'm sorry I failed. Sleep tight, little lamb.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Carly, you and CC tried your best and that's all you can do. It sounds like Mum really did know there was something wrong!

Sleep tight little one!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She was obviously right, but this is the first kitten that's died on my watch, and I've had some hopeless circumstances, so I'm taking it a bit hard... Well, a lot hard, actually. And all the harder because this little one was potentially an unwanted throw away by the last owners. He should have been planned, eagerly awaited, loved with every part of someone's being. Ok, he got the love, but if it wasn't for someone's thoughtlessness, he wouldn't have been here to die as he did. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I really feel for both of you, RIP little one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I haven't been able to sleep all night thinking about this baby. I'm gutted beyond belief. I'm so sorry, little Mouse. I really tried my hardest. I'm sorry I failed. Sleep tight, little lamb.


You didnt fail carly if anyone could have helped it would have been you indeed.The odds were against him.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

rest in peace little guy 
you did all you could now just concentrate on the other babies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly its not your fault, he took 2 tube feeds and was asleep happily content, he had love from both of us willing what just wasnt going to happen.

Sadly this is part of rescue, we dont know if the males had infections etc, all we can both know is we tried our very best, he fought all he could and we still have the rest of the litter and mum healthy which will find great homes when they are ready.

Please dont take this hard on yourself, you helped me when i needed you and im greatful for that, he obviously had something wrong for 2 queens to reject him, i know you are really upset by this but nothing could have been done, even the vet refused to help and said let him go, nature is cruel and hurts us but we tried, thats all he wanted, now we look to the future of mum never having to go through this again and homes for the remaining litter.

When the litter are vaccinated i will collect you so you can come and play with them and mum, hopefully then you will know you cant save them all but we have saved 5 babies and thats an achievement.

Hugs to you Carly, i dont blame you, i said in the beginning there is something wrong, sadly there was.

He is buried in the garden now and his name plaque will be done this weekend, you chose his name of Mouse and he was special. xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> She was obviously right, but this is the first kitten that's died on my watch, and I've had some hopeless circumstances, so I'm taking it a bit hard... Well, a lot hard, actually. And all the harder because this little one was potentially an unwanted throw away by the last owners. He should have been planned, eagerly awaited, loved with every part of someone's being. Ok, he got the love, but if it wasn't for someone's thoughtlessness, he wouldn't have been here to die as he did. I hate people sometimes.


Oh, Carly, CC is right, little Mouse may not have made it, but he had a whole evening of warm snuggles and love and a full belly before he left this world - a beautiful combination he'd never really experienced before in his all brief life, and a lot more than he would have received without you and CC to fight for him. I count myself honoured to have met him, and held him, and been a small part of trying to save him.

Yes, there are a lot of thoughtless individuals in this world. It's a sad fact of life. And trying to do good in the midst of all that can hurt like hell sometimes, especially when things like this happen. But that's what makes people like you and CC so special, you carry on giving when most people would give up, and it DOES make a difference, even when it doesn't seem like it.

*hugs* Hope you sleep a bit better tonight, hon.

~Jes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Oh, Carly, CC is right, little Mouse may not have made it, but he had a whole evening of warm snuggles and love and a full belly before he left this world - a beautiful combination he'd never really experienced before in his all brief life, and a lot more than he would have received without you and CC to fight for him. I count myself honoured to have met him, and held him, and been a small part of trying to save him.
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of thoughtless individuals in this world. It's a sad fact of life. And trying to do good in the midst of all that can hurt like hell sometimes, especially when things like this happen. But that's what makes people like you and CC so special, you carry on giving when most people would give up, and it DOES make a difference, even when it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> ...


Yes i think so too he felt content enough to fall asleep.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Rip little one ... Nature is so cruel sometimes ... You both tried to help this little one but he wanted to go ... No ones fault ... So don't beat yourself up Carly. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Shall we make this a happy thread now of the beautiful babies who are doing great and will be up for rehoming at 14/15 weeks after neutering.

Going to take some photo's now.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Carly and CC, huge hugs to you both for everything you did for wee Mouse.

Sleep tight little guy.

I take great comfort from the fact that if there weren't some wonderful people doing amazing things for cats and kittens in need, there would be a whole lot more poor little mites suffering just as much.

Don't think about the things you can't change, but look to the future and the things you can!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here we go, big bouncing healthy babies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww white ones very pretty they shouldnt have trouble finding homes yummy :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2 gingers which are both boys, 1 white boy and 2 black with slight tortie markings, they are under mum and since she has started to settle and love them i dont want to disturb her too much.

will get better photo's soon.

Lets hope they find homes quickly as i dont want a house full at xmas.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oooh what cuties  :001_wub:

Very smoochable!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

ohh my mum has always wanted a white cat lol so glad she doesn't use this forum or they would both end up here including the mum lol


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC I'm so sorry hunni  was praying for a better outcome & Carly you did your best  

Xxxx big hugs


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

S&L.... show your mum 

Cheryl, we sadly knew this would happen, kittens upto 2 weeks old are very vulnerable and its sad but he is free from pain now bless him.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 2 gingers which are both boys, 1 white boy and 2 black with slight tortie markings, they are under mum and since she has started to settle and love them i dont want to disturb her too much.
> 
> will get better photo's soon.
> 
> Lets hope they find homes quickly as i dont want a house full at xmas.


kow what you mean im holding off breeding till next year now.Got girls calling atm but far too soon both their litters are 12 weeks but both have called twice since the birth..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its hard to time things, my queen has had 2 seasons and her kittens are 12 weeks old, no way can she have another litter yet, she still needs to build up, but the queen who hasnt had a litter this year who i hoped to come into season, well she has other ideas and no calling from her, just typical.

I also dont rehome at xmas, just my own preference on this though.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> S&L.... show your mum


lol its tempting but at the moment i think any new comer would just get bullied, these are all going through the terrible twos and they don't have as much patience anymore

but who knows, 14 weeks is a long way away


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe not mum then but the white kitten is a possibility.

Mum can go with any kitten but would like a quiet home for her, she has trouble settling around alot of cats.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.

CC, glad to know the others are all healthy and mum has now settled fully.

Little Mouse will never be forgotten (I don't know if you can forget the first one who dies), but thankfully, I have been able to sleep since, and am not a blubbering wreck any more! I really do get far too attached!

Really hope those bubbas all find new homes with no trouble!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The paler ginger and white male kitten has a home to go to, a vet nurse's friend is having him once he is neutered.

mum is still settled and feeding kittens, all happy in the home.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwww. Happy happy happy x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just wondering how these babies and their mom are doing now. hope everything is well with them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Was just thinking its time at 2 weeks old to update photo's, they are doing great, all a good size and mum adores them.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Was just thinking its time at 2 weeks old to update photo's, they are doing great, all a good size and mum adores them.


that's great to hear. sounds like we have both had good outcomes in the end with our rescue litters. so sad the little one didn't make it, but really happy that the rest are doing well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its sad but mum just wouldnt settle, as soon as she knew her baby had gone she settled well with the other babies, hes now under the white rose bush with the other babies from Libby.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Its sad but mum just wouldnt settle, as soon as she knew her baby had gone she settled well with the other babies, hes now under the white rose bush with the other babies from Libby.


faith and her siblings are in my garden by my rose bush too. there is a garden bench/arbour situated right by them and i'm planning on having a little plaque fixed to the bench in memory of their tiny lives.


----------

